# Word for the day insouciant



## Josiah (Apr 19, 2015)

insouciant
[in-soo-see-uh nt; French an-soo-syahn] 


adjective


1. free from concern, worry, or anxiety; carefree; nonchalant; indifferent


Were I to adopt a more insouciant approach to life, I would be a happier man.


----------



## Shirley (Apr 19, 2015)

Were I to adopt a more insouciant approach to life, I would be a happier man.

Wouldn't we all?


----------

